# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Novembro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2018 às 11:56)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 17:52)




----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

para amanhã e semana que vem, dois sistemas frontais com certa actividade podem deixar quantidades significativas de precipitação em especial no Norte/Noroeste e Centro, não me admiraria se no Noroeste se atingissem 100 mm ou mais no  acumulado total das duas frentes:
























Distritos do Noroeste ( Porto Viana e Braga)  já estão em alerta amarelo para amanhã por causa de chuva por vezes forte e persistente:

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*

*Porto*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-04 14:59:59* e *2018-11-05 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*
*Amarelo Precipitação Chuva persistente e por vezes forte. *
Válido entre *2018-11-04 14:59:59* e *2018-11-04 23:59:59 (hora UTC)

Braga
Amarelo Agitação Marítima Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre 2018-11-04 14:59:59 e 2018-11-05 05:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Precipitação Chuva persistente e por vezes forte.
Válido entre 2018-11-04 14:59:59 e 2018-11-04 23:59:59 (hora UTC)

Viana do Castelo
Amarelo Agitação Marítima Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre 2018-11-04 14:59:59 e 2018-11-05 05:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Precipitação Chuva persistente e por vezes forte.
Válido entre 2018-11-04 14:59:59 e 2018-11-04 23:59:59 (hora UTC)
*

*Faro*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-05 02:59:59* e *2018-11-05 14:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Setúbal*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-05 02:59:59* e *2018-11-05 14:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Lisboa*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-04 17:59:59* e *2018-11-05 20:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Leiria*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-04 17:59:59* e *2018-11-05 20:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Beja*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-05 02:59:59* e *2018-11-05 14:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Aveiro*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-04 14:59:59* e *2018-11-05 08:59:59 (hora UTC)*

*Coimbra*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Válido entre *2018-11-04 14:59:59* e *2018-11-05 08:59:59 (hora UTC)*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2018 às 12:14)

Previsões interessantes para o final da próxima semana.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2018 às 13:19)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Com novo afastamento do AA para outras latitudes, nomeadamente a Oeste , a próxima semana terá a entrada de dois sistemas frontais com alguma actividade, e uma possível terceira , essa já bem generosa para a zona Sul também, e com pontencial para poder provocar alguns problemas na cidade de Lisboa, mas a esta distância ainda será cedo! Contudo uma situação a acompanhar nas próximas saídas! Agora já não restam dúvidas que a próxima semana terá precipitação de Norte a Sul pelo menos três dias


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 08:49)

Bom dia, 

tempos chuvosos em perspectiva, valores perto dos 300 mm no Alto Minho 

ECMWF:






GFS também com valores semelhantes


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 08:52)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia.. Bons acumulados previstos para o noroeste para os próximos dias. A sul frentes fracas que darão precipitação fraca que dará para gerando alguma acumulação mensal.
Este parece ser um inverno parecido com os dos últimos anos.


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Em relação a meados da próxima semana (14.11), ainda alguma disparidade entre os modelos, sendo mais divergente o ECMWF:


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2018 às 12:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia.. Bons acumulados previstos para o noroeste para os próximos dias. A sul frentes fracas que darão precipitação fraca que dará para gerando alguma acumulação mensal.
> Este parece ser um inverno parecido com os dos últimos anos.


Estou curioso para ver o comportamento na 2ªquinzena e no mês de Dezembro.. Para já parece dar os sinais dos últimos anos com a dorsal a fortalecer-se nesta altura e a chuva a ser residual no sul. É uma situação sempre complicada em particular no Baixo Alentejo que está longe de recuperar dos últimos anos!


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2018 às 12:56)

E com o estabelecimento da circulação zonal (incerta a sua duração) lá para o final da próxima semana, regressa o rio atmosférico.






A malta sul-continental não está sozinha. Aqui (Açores), este evento geralmente inclui muito nevoeiro e desconforto térmico mas pouca chuva.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 13:14)

Situação típica de corrente perturbada de oeste, passagem de sucessivas frentes  com acumulados elevados, em especial no Norte/Noroeste, mas também em partes do Centro/Litoral Centro:


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2018 às 13:35)

Snifa disse:


> Situação típica de corrente perturbada de oeste, passagem de sucessivas frentes  com acumulados elevados, em especial no Norte/Noroeste, mas também em partes do Centro/Litoral Centro:



Vamos ver, porque, como mostrei acima, o ECMWF tem a corrente muito mais a norte...


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Tonton disse:


> Vamos ver, porque, como mostrei acima, o ECMWF tem a corrente muito mais a norte...



Mesmo no ECMWF, e até ás 192h,  os acumulados são bastante significativos, claro que vão ocorrer oscilações nas saídas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:08)

Lá se vai o Verão de S. Martinho, mas também já tivemos Verão suficiente...

Tendo em conta que o mês de Novembro tende a ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano, é muito bom este regime de rio atmosférico.

Bons acumulados previstos para a Europa Ocidental, com o leste deixado na secura e com muito calor:


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

O ECMWF 12z  tem valores muito elevados de acumulados previstos nas regiões do Noroeste, e penso que melhorou um pouco para o  Sul.

São 300 mm ou mais em certas zonas do Minho 






Valores bastante significativos previstos por um modelo por norma bastante " conservador".

No GFS já estamos mais habituados


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 21:34)

Snifa disse:


> O ECMWF 12z  tem valores muito elevados de acumulados previstos nas regiões do Noroeste, e penso que melhorou um pouco para o  Sul.
> 
> São 300 mm ou mais em certas zonas do Minho
> 
> ...


Grande parte dos acumulados que estão nesses mapas para a Região Sul, são fruto de uma frente mais generosa que em ambos os modelos ainda tem alguma discrepância, no fim de semana. Até sexta-feira, principalmente para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve as previsões não estão boas aliás, grande parte do acumulado previsto até esse dia são de hoje. Aqui mais para cima mesmo que seja pouca, sempre vai caindo e é melhor que nada.
É uma pena, na verdade mas já se sabe o que estas situações reservam sempre para o sul. Diferenças abismais desde os 300mm no NW, a menos de 10mm em alguns pontos do extremo sudeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:35)




----------



## guimeixen (5 Nov 2018 às 09:18)

Novas saídas do ECM e do GFS continuam com os enormes acumulados.

ECM 00z:






GFS 00z:


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2018 às 21:17)

Geralmente nestes eventos de elevada precipitação recorrentemente aparece a afirmação de que como vai chover muito, nem Portugal se vai tornar num deserto nem o aquecimento global existe.

Os/as rios atmosféricos/plumas tropicais ocasionais na Ibéria até têm um impacto bastante localizado (noroeste) e o AG tendencialmente aumenta os acumulados (apesar de às vezes ser muito difícil quantificar).

Paralelamente, como curiosidade e em geral, acho que há uma ideia errada do clima de Marrocos.


----------



## Tonton (5 Nov 2018 às 23:09)

Pronto, não resisto a colocar aqui a saída do GFS das 18h para dia 17...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 11:22)




----------



## Tonton (6 Nov 2018 às 11:27)

Tonton disse:


> Pronto, não resisto a colocar aqui a saída do GFS das 18h para dia 17...



Run das 6h com depressão já menos cavada e antecipada para 15:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 15:43)

Impressionante a quantidade de precipitação que os modelos continuam a prever pelo menos até dia 16 em alguns locais mais a Norte  Contudo todo o país parece ir receber boa precipitação nesta primeira quinzena de Novembro  Modo, torneira aberta 

*ECM






GFS






ICON






AUS






GEM*


----------



## Cesar (6 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

Parece que voltamos aos anos antigos chuva, chuva,chuva até perder de vista.
.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2018 às 10:06)

AA foi de férias até as Caraíbas  Verdadeiro " rio atmosférico" nós próximos dias  Situação do próximo fim de semana continua carente das próximas saídas para ver no que possa dar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2018 às 10:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


>



O meteograma para o Gerês (41.96, -8.25)


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2018 às 10:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdadeiro " rio atmosférico" nós próximos dias



Antes que hajam utilizações indevidas do termo...


Nem elevados acumulados nem dias seguidos de chuva são necessariamente um equivalente a rios atmosféricos. O termo é, vá, oficiosamente usado para fazer referência a um evento de elevada precipitação com uma massa de ar tropical. Já para efeitos oficiais, a elevada precipitação será gerada por uma frente fria.

Este rio atmosférico deve durar uns 2/3 dias. A 96h forma-se uma crista anticiclónica a noroeste dos Açores que 'quebra' a circulação zonal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2018 às 11:26)

Orion disse:


> Antes que hajam utilizações indevidas do termo...
> 
> 
> Nem elevados acumulados nem dias seguidos de chuva são necessariamente um equivalente a rios atmosféricos. O termo é, vá, oficiosamente usado para fazer referência a um evento de elevada precipitação com uma massa de ar tropical. Já para efeitos oficiais, a elevada precipitação será gerada por uma frente fria.
> ...



Correcto, obrigado pela "correcção" !   Contudo aquilo que se está a passar, e a previsões apontam para que continue a Noroeste será isso mesmo, parece.me!






Mais de um  terço da média anual feita em apenas 10 dias @Duarte Sousa , impressionante!


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2018 às 12:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Contudo aquilo que se está a passar, e a previsões apontam para que continue a Noroeste será isso mesmo, parece.me!









A pluma tropical que afetará o continente está neste momento ao largo da costa leste da América do Norte.

A erosão da crista anticiclónica a este do Canadá e o deslocamento do núcleo anticiclónico para sudeste da atual posição devem começar mais logo, eventualmente estabelecendo a circulação zonal e transportando o ar húmido para a Ibéria.

Frentes com ar tropical são recorrentes na Ibéria mas o que se pode considerar 'rio atmosférico' só ocorrerá entre os dias 9-11. A partir do dia 11, e como escrevi, a crista anticiclónica ao largo do Canadá regressa e a circulação zonal termina. Na Ibéria continuará a haver os 'restos' do ar húmido (que podem provocar precipitação quiçá relevante) mas já não há 'rio atmosférico' propriamente dito.


----------



## dvieira (7 Nov 2018 às 23:16)

Parece que vamos ter um Domingo bastante chuvoso. O modelo GFS na saída das 18h a carregar na carga de água. Pode ser que o sul neste dia tinha também alguns acumulados jeitosos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:04)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 21:09)

Grande preponderância de um potente Anticiclone na Sibéria durante este mês que estamos e que poderá se prolongar para o próximo mês. Nenhum modelo neste momento indica um inverno chuvoso mas tb não se espera demasiado seco.
Domingo será o dia mais chuvoso desde o início do ano hidrológico. 
Para o sul neste momento pouca chuva está prevista e para os próximos 15 dias ... Não se espera grandes alteracoes


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 22:17)

Aos poucos e poucos têm vindo a ser retirada precipitação ao evento de sexta e sábado ao Minho e Douro litoral .. Enquanto que relativamente ao evento de domingo a chuva será persistente e por vezes forte na região centro enquanto na região norte tem vindo a ser retirada.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2018 às 15:37)

E a previsão da chuva para Domingo parece que já não muda muito.
Em Peniche vou ter uma boa carga.

Não temos tópico de "a 3 dias" para novembro?


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Candy disse:


> E a previsão da chuva para Domingo parece que já não muda muito.
> Em Peniche vou ter uma boa carga.
> 
> Não temos tópico de "a 3 dias" para novembro?
> ...


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...zo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2018.9872/#post-702848


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2018 às 15:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...zo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2018.9872/#post-702848


Obrigada. Estou sem portátil e só encontrava o de outubro com o tlm.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Candy disse:


> Obrigada. Estou sem portátil e só encontrava o de outubro com o tlm.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


  Obrigado!


----------



## belem (9 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Grande preponderância de um potente Anticiclone na Sibéria durante este mês que estamos e que poderá se prolongar para o próximo mês. Nenhum modelo neste momento indica um inverno chuvoso mas tb não se espera demasiado seco.
> Domingo será o dia mais chuvoso desde o início do ano hidrológico.
> Para o sul neste momento pouca chuva está prevista e para os próximos 15 dias ... Não se espera grandes alteracoes



Eu teria mais cautela com previsões tão longínquas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:17)

A previsão do GFS: 






respectivo meteograma para Olhão:


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2018 às 20:16)

É possível que para o fim da semana seja nomeada a depressão Carlos.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2018 às 13:50)

Temporal marítimo em perspetiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

Demasiada ventania nos próximos dias pelos Açores. As ilhas mais ocidentais podem temporariamente ter condições equivalentes a tempestade tropical.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 13:37)




----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2018 às 14:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O comentário pode ser traduzido por "Olha, pessoal, que bonito, uma corrente de leste seca"

Cá para nós, seria mais "Olha, malta, tanta chuva já a partir de Sábado..."


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

Tonton disse:


> O comentário pode ser traduzido por "Olha, pessoal, que bonito, uma corrente de leste seca"
> 
> Cá para nós, seria mais "Olha, malta, tanta chuva já a partir de Sábado..."


Pois é isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2018 às 00:11)

Cenário para acompanhar com a cut-off prevista a partir do fim de semana, acumulados a +192h bem pesados para zonas que já levaram com quase 80 mm no último fim de semana (Lisboa principalmente): 







A chuva é bem-vinda claro, zonas do Sul precisam e bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

A saída do ECM é um pouco extrema para Domingo no Sotavento Algarvio entre 60 a 90 mm, embora a precipitação seja forte em praticamente todo o Algarve. 






Aliás, o GFS na saída das 00 colocava cerca de 50 mm em Sagres no Domingo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 13:58)

E parece que podemos ter neve para as terras altas do norte e centro...


----------



## Tonton (15 Nov 2018 às 23:21)

Pevisões de Precipitação Acumulada até ao final do mês do GFS, saída das 18h.
A verificar-se, seria um bom encharcamento para a região de Lisboa, para o Alto Alentejo e o Algarve!...


----------



## redragon (16 Nov 2018 às 11:39)

Tonton disse:


> Pevisões de Precipitação Acumulada até ao final do mês do GFS, saída das 18h.
> A verificar-se, seria um bom encharcamento para a região de Lisboa, para o Alto Alentejo e o Algarve!...


isto era qq coisa de mto bom....


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 17:49)




----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Nov 2018 às 19:35)

redragon disse:


> isto era qq coisa de mto bom....


E até ao fim do dia 3 Dezembro está assim.. seria muito bom se isto acontecesse, era uma rega pelo país todo 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2018 às 20:41)

Ainda falta bastante tempo, mas segundo o ECMWF 12 z,  novamente previsão com valores nos 300 mm para o Alto Minho até às 240 h:






Aparentemente poderá  estabelecer-se uma circulação de SW, tropicalizada  e com forte conteúdo de humidade, no dia 28/11 então quase rebenta a escala no NW:


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Com o afastamento do anticiclone para sul/sudeste dos Açores, abre-se um corredor favorável à passagem de depressões pelo arquipélago.

É possível que possa surgir alguma depressão mais forte ou, porventura, uma ciclogénese explosiva. Em outras ocasiões os modelos só previram este último cenário com 72/96h de antecedência.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Vê-se mal porque está no canto inferior da imagem por cima dos km/h. A saída das 6z do novo GFS prevê uma tempestade (sub?)tropical.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2018 às 18:41)

Orion disse:


> É possível que possa surgir alguma depressão mais forte ou, porventura, uma *ciclogénese explosiva*



E cá está um intenso cavamento de uma depressão (o portal em questão não mostra o Grupo Ocidental; à direita - junto da escala - aparece o Pico):


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2018 às 17:50)

O ciclone será provavelmente muito intenso, faltando ainda a contribuição do IFS. A grande incógnita é a posição.

Resta saber se o IFS 12z continua consistente com a saída anterior (e com o GFS 12z).


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2018 às 18:16)

O GFS fica isolado. Valente borrasca em perspetiva para as ilhas mais ocidentais.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

Um provável _sting jet_ no modelo alemão. Pelo IFS, o ciclone 'Diana' teria força de furacão.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2018 às 00:01)

O modelo canadiano modela um ciclone com características (sub?)tropicais a sul dos Açores. Improvável e como tal fica como mera curiosidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 09:00)




----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:54)

Após este fim-de-semana a maioria do território deve ter uma acalmia na chuva, com o AA a marcar presença sobre a Península. Apenas o Minho poderá ver a continuação da chuva e vento:






Uma pequena transição entre AAs de quinta para sexta poderá trazer chuva para todo o território, mais intenso acima do Tejo:






Prevê-se o retorno da estabilidade no início de Dezembro, com a maioria do Sul da Europa sobre AA:


----------



## lserpa (24 Nov 2018 às 19:46)

Isto para o dia 27 está a ficar interessante.










Aquelas vírgulas são bem propícias a stingjets 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (25 Nov 2018 às 00:21)

lserpa disse:


> Isto para o dia 27 está a ficar interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depressão Diana:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-novembro-2018.9870/pagina-3#post-705728


----------



## Tonton (25 Nov 2018 às 00:26)

960 hPa, nesta previsão!!!


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2018 às 17:21)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2018 às 21:08)

Depressão poderosa no Atlântico Norte com ventos de furacão categoria 1.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

Faltam 2 meses para o GFS ser substituído. Dois cenários muito diferentes.






É provável que a depressão que vai afetar os Açores tenha intensidade suficiente para ser nomeada (será a Etienne) mas a 4/5 dias do evento não há de todo consenso na evolução da depressão:






É possível que o ciclone seja intenso:


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

Em teoria este ciclone deve ser mais fraco que o anterior mas ainda é cedo. As próximas saídas podem indicar um cavamento mais agressivo.


----------



## Cagarro (28 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

Vai ser um tal exagerar nos avisos.... E claro, outros sem avisos alguns... Vai uma aposta?
Aliás, já deviam começar a fechar as escolas e as creches para as ilhas do costume..
Penso que já todos vimos esse filme antes...
Next..!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 22:07)

Cagarro disse:


> Vai ser um tal exagerar nos avisos.... E claro, outros sem avisos alguns... Vai uma aposta?
> Aliás, já deviam começar a fechar as escolas e as creches para as ilhas do costume..
> Penso que já todos vimos esse filme antes...
> Next..!


Mais vale estar de sobreaviso do que ser apanhado desprevenido, penso eu de que...


----------



## Cagarro (28 Nov 2018 às 23:21)

O problema é o grande mediatismo que se faz e se cria à volta disso... pessoalmente prefiro nem comentar com todo o respeito.
Quanto ao resto,  o IPMA por natureza subestima muito os avisos para alguns grupos, e ao invés carrega exageradamente noutros. Já sabemos o que a casa gasta por aqui.
Ainda virá o dia que os avisos de mau tempo serão emitidos por ilhas, ao invés de arrastar tudo no mesmo barco...
Seria assim mais honesto, mais justo, e mais lógico na minha opinião. Mas a evolução nesse aspecto ainda não passou por aqui...
Enfim... Que venha o "apocalipse" novamente...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

Orion disse:


> Em teoria este ciclone deve ser mais fraco que o anterior mas ainda é cedo. As próximas saídas podem indicar um cavamento mais agressivo.



Talvez seja mais fraco mas tem uma superfície frontal fria que vai atravessar todo o arquipélago a partir da noite de 2 para 3 de Dezembro; a grande diferença de pressão vai originar ventos muito fortes do quadrante sul. A previsão actual do MetOffice coloca este ciclone bastante mais próximo do arquipélago dos Açores que a tempestade Diana, o que poderá potencializar a ocorrência de precipitação mais forte.

Quanto aos comentários feitos acerca dos avisos, é melhor passarem por cima, pois pouco ou nada adiantam senão preencherem espaço sem quaisquer novidades (sempre existe a possibilidade de serem enviados por correio electrónico para o IPMA).


----------

